# Swamp house ?



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone been by the swamp house today ? Needing to know if it's still flooded or if I can launch


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

I have been there 3 days this week no problem to launch,just might get your feet wet getting out of the truck if you are by yourself.That was just driving by not launching.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

wasn't flooded yesterday as best as I could see from the bridge, pretty sure the lady behind me thought I was intoxicated as I swerved to the rail to check it for ya! lol!


----------

